# Gegen die Handy-Kostenfalle



## Reinhard (13 Februar 2005)

*Neue Tarife sollen Heranwachsende schützen*

Die Mobilfunkanbieter T-Mobile und Vodafone bieten nun neue Tarife für Heranwachsende an, die die Telefonkosten unter Kontrolle halten sollen.
Die "TeenCard" (T-Mobile) und "CallYa-JuniorKarte" (Vodafon) werden von Verbraucherschützern begrüßt. Teure Rufnummern - z.B. wie SMS-Chat, Premium-SMS oder Internetnutzung - sind gesperrt. Zudem können noch weitere Dienste, wie etwa Telefonate ins Ausland, gesperrt werden. Die Ausgaben bleiben also überschaubar. Es fällt auch keine monatliche Grundgebühr an. 
Allerdings können dieses Angebot nur Kinder nutzen, deren Eltern einen mindestens seit sechs Monaten laufenden Mobilfunkvertrag haben.
Auch ein neues Handy gibt es nicht dazu.
Ein Betrag zwischen zehn und 50 Euro wird vom Elternkonto abgebucht und steht dem Nachwuchs monatlich zur Verfügung. Guthaben am Monatsende kann später verbraucht werden, die Karte aber auch ohne Wissen der Eltern wieder aufgeladen werden.
Auch die Preise dieses Tarifs sind moderat: eine SMS kostet 15 Cent, ein Anruf ins eigene Netz pro Minute das Doppelte.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (13 Februar 2005)

Weiterführende Infos auch unter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9234


----------

